# Realtek HD Audio - disabling JackSense / SmartJack (make always on)



## marrogant (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi, 
I've got a Lenovo T590 and I'm looking for a way to have the "Realtek HD Audio 2nd Audio output" always active, even when nothing is plugged in.

(My main issue is the program Voicemeter freezes/crashes when the earphone gets knocked out & the Realtek driver has the device disappear.)

I see a number of options in (Alan Finotty's?) amazing HDA Driver Test utility... but don't know the details of making that tool work.
I've also seen references to registry keys:
ForceDisableJD, _JackSense_, Jackctrl

Device HWID: INTELAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0257&SUBSYS_17AA2284&REV_1000
Audio CODEC: ALC257

Realtek Driver Version: 6.0.8947.1 (UAD)
Proposed UAD driver   :  - 
INF needed to install : hdxlv.inf

Thanks!


----------



## Ferather (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes you can make it stay on, I just did the same here, it stays available even if they are unplugged (I renamed the device to Headphones).




Realtek Driver Version: 6.0.9091.1 (UAD, AAF)


----------



## marrogant (Jan 25, 2021)

Thanks, Ferather!
If I understand correctly, the key is AAF DCH Optimus Sound - Unlocked Realtek Drivers - that will give me those options you highlighted.


----------

